# Куда пропал smbmount

## Robinton

Друзья, помогите - ничего не пойму. 

После переустановки samba на samba-3.0.22, пропала команда smbmount.

Команда mount -t smbfs .... выдаёт

```

ruspbn00008 source # mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/server/share

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/share,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

ruspbn00008 source # dmesg

......

smb_fill_super: missing data argument

```

Что может быть не так?

----------

## Sanches

Может он просто не может найти шар на другом компе? Может просто не ту ссылку вводишь?

И ещё вопрос: какую кодировку использовать для ntfs разделов, чтобы русский видеть. Все перебрал всё равно с зябрями козябрями выводится русский.

----------

## Robinton

 *Quote:*   

> Может он просто не может найти шар на другом компе? Может просто не ту ссылку вводишь?
> 
> И ещё вопрос: какую кодировку использовать для ntfs разделов, чтобы русский видеть. Все перебрал всё равно с зябрями козябрями выводится русский.

 

У меня это прописано было давно в fstab и не менялось, более того в КДЕ smb://server/share прекрасно работает.

Проблема в том что 1 нет моей любимой команды smbmount (куда она пропала???), 2 не работает монтирование командой mount - smbfs на любую шару

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

У меня стоит samba-3.0.22 и smbmount есть (/usr/bin/smbmount)

Может ты его случайно удалил? Попробуй пересобрать samba

----------

## Robinton

Ну нету, однако:

```
ruspbn00008 source # cd /usr/bin/

ruspbn00008 bin # ls smb*

smb4k         smbc          smbclient.old   smbcquotas.old  smb-ns         smbspool.old   smbtar.old

smb4k_kill    smbcacls      smbcontrol      smbfilter       smbpasswd      smbstatus      smbtorture

smb4k_mount   smbcacls.old  smbcontrol.old  smbget          smbpasswd.old  smbstatus.old  smbtree

smb4k_umount  smbclient     smbcquotas      smbget.old      smbspool       smbtar         smbtree.old

ruspbn00008 bin #     
```

пересобирал самбу два раза

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r2  +acl +async +automount +cups +doc +examples +kerberos +ldap -ldapsam +libclamav +mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python +quotas +readline (-selinux) +swat +syslog +winbind +xml 0 kB [1]

```

```
ruspbn00008 bin # equery f samba |grep smbmount

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.22-r2/swat/help/manpages/smbmount.8.html

/usr/share/man/man8/smbmount.8.gz

```

собирал и 3.0.20 и 3.0.22 - эфект тот же

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Robinton wrote:*   

> собирал и 3.0.20 и 3.0.22 - эфект тот же

 

1) Стоит net-fs/samba-3.0.22, все на месте.

2) У тебя самба похоже из какого-то оверлея [1]

P.S.: Тебе стоит сделать emerge portage, версия 2.1 уже стабильна.

----------

## Robinton

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Robinton wrote:*   собирал и 3.0.20 и 3.0.22 - эфект тот же 
> 
> 1) Стоит net-fs/samba-3.0.22, все на месте.
> 
> 2) У тебя самба похоже из какого-то оверлея [1]
> ...

 

Обновиться попробую, хотя на стабильной системе часто это делать не хочется  :Smile: 

А насчёт оверлея, то это net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r2 из общей ветки, но попытался в ebuild в econf вставить 		--with-smbmount .  Но, к сожалению, это не решило проблему.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Robinton wrote:*   

> Обновиться попробую, хотя на стабильной системе часто это делать не хочется  

 

Когда делаешь emerge --sync тебе красным шрифтом говорят: обнови portage!

Это они шутят так, как думаешь? GLSA см.

----------

## Robinton

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Robinton wrote:*   Обновиться попробую, хотя на стабильной системе часто это делать не хочется   
> 
> Когда делаешь emerge --sync тебе красным шрифтом говорят: обнови portage!
> 
> Это они шутят так, как думаешь? GLSA см.

 

Понимаю и всем сердцем поддерживаю, но произвожу данные действия (в том числе и emerge --sync), только когда это действительно становится необходимо или когда хочется немного приключений   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Robinton

Большое спасибо, всем кто ответил

А ларчик просто открывался

Проблема решилась после того как были удалены из папочки distfiles все файлы относящиеся к самбе и сделан emerge заново. 

Тема закрыта.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Robinton wrote:*   

> Понимаю и всем сердцем поддерживаю, но произвожу данные действия (в том числе и emerge --sync), только когда это действительно становится необходимо или когда хочется немного приключений   .

 

Пришло время видимо:

http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=1487942

----------

## tuxbus

2Sanches: ntfs сделан на уникоде, поэтому codepage не надо вводить, а надо устанавливать в опциях монтрования iocharset, если система на koi8-r, то iocharset=koi8-r

----------

## 046

Да ну бред.  :Smile: 

Разрешённый дамп suid программ, Кроны не отличающие конфиг от корки...

Кошмар  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *046 wrote:*   

> Разрешённый дамп suid программ, Кроны не отличающие конфиг от корки...

 

Результат выполнения того скрипта: суидный /tmp/sh

В 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 поправили.

----------

## Jekpol

А я на сервере каждую неделю обновляю систему - получается ищу на одно место приключений? Грош цена была бы  генту, если так рассуждать. И как можно переустановить пакет не имея исходников в distfiles???

----------

## fedukoff

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> И как можно переустановить пакет не имея исходников в distfiles???

 

Просто  :Wink: 

После первой установки делаешь quickpkg и дело в шляпе.. Потом в любой момент устанавливаешь из бинарника.

----------

## Jekpol

Ну да, это при условии, что пакет собран так как нужно

----------

## Robinton

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> А я на сервере каждую неделю обновляю систему - получается ищу на одно место приключений? Грош цена была бы  генту, если так рассуждать.

 

Да, интересные разговоры получаются. Не будем поднимать риторические споры насчёт как часто обновляться, и т.д.

Наверное это должен решить тот, кто работает с данной системой, исходя из текущих условий или личного опыта. Про свою систему скажу следующее - это не сервер, где все пакеты по умолчанию из стабильной ветки, это мой рабочий ноутбук, на котором очень хочется поэкспериментировать, поставиви что-то новое иногда даже и не из портежей, но в тоже время нужно иметь рабочую систему. Проводить долгие часы на доводку в общем-то лениво, да и времени нет. Так что emerge world -u становится процесом нетривиальным.

 *Quote:*   

> И как можно переустановить пакет не имея исходников в distfiles???

 

Наверное я написал некорректно.  Удалил из distfiles самбу и гентушные патчи к ней, и емерджем закачал заново.

 :Smile: 

----------

